# Military Outstanding Volunteer Service Medal



## Marauder06 (Apr 18, 2011)

Anyone had experience putting someone in for one of these?  There's a guy in my class who is pretty active in volunteering, most recently donated bone marrow which I understand is pretty painful and time-consuming.  I was thinking about putting him in for the MOVSM.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 18, 2011)

> a. The Military Outstanding Volunteer Service Medal (MOVSM) was established by Executive Order 12830, 9 January 1993. It may be awarded to members of the Armed Forces of the United States and their Reserve Components, who subsequent to 31 December 1992, perform outstanding volunteer community service of a sustained direct and consequential nature.
> b. To qualify for award of the MOVSM a service members volunteer service must meet the following requirements:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Florida173 (Apr 18, 2011)

I had a GF that volunteered at the Monterey Bay Aquarium every Sunday to feed the penguins.  She had to log everything for the command at DLI to finally agree that it was valid "volunteer" work and she was awarded the MOVSM.  Unfortunately I wasn't able to remain amicable to ask her for a copy of the write up.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 18, 2011)

Let me look for some I did.


----------

